
Goto 2015 • Deep Dive into Git • Edward Thomson - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBSHLb1B8sw
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"The Git commands are just a leaky abstraction over the data storage."

